
Another New Form of Carbon - User23
https://blogs.sciencemag.org/pipeline/archives/2019/11/15/another-new-form-of-carbon-its-a-weird-one
======
hmwhy
A bit of a tangent, I think the following part is gold and really captures the
moment:

> ... It comes over you when you’re suddenly faced with a new result that
> shows you just how strange and unexpected the physical universe can be. At
> first, all you can do is just stand there and wonder what the hell just
> happened (and whether you can do it again!) The feeling is an intense
> version of the amazement you feel at watching a particularly good magic
> trick, intense because _it’s not a trick_.

------
Beltiras
I like this writer, recognized his headshot from Things I Won't Work with [1].
He's able to write about dead serious chemistry and make you laugh your ass
off.

EDIT: If you like that sort of stuff he has a whole category of TIWWW: [2]

[1]
[https://blogs.sciencemag.org/pipeline/archives/2010/02/23/th...](https://blogs.sciencemag.org/pipeline/archives/2010/02/23/things_i_wont_work_with_dioxygen_difluoride)
[2]
[https://blogs.sciencemag.org/pipeline/archives/category/thin...](https://blogs.sciencemag.org/pipeline/archives/category/things-
i-wont-work-with)

------
nitrogen
This is actually interesting, if true. The headline should be something like
"semimetallic, reflective form of carbon discovered" though, for the HN
audience. "It's a weird one" just doesn't catch here.

~~~
knowThySelfx
Click bait headlines are rather dishonest.

~~~
entee
It's actually a version of Carbon that has interesting and strange behavior,
so I'm not sure it's inaccurate.

------
p1mrx
There is a better article at DOI 10.1126/science.366.6467.782, if you know
where to find such things.

When Chemical Vapor Deposition is used to produce simple structures like
diamond or graphene, the carbon source is typically methane, with one carbon
atom.

These scientists instead used molecules with 6 carbon atoms in a † shape,
which deposit to form a more complex structure. Their unofficial name is
"U-carbon" (for "unusual"). They suspect that variations of the process could
produce hundreds of new allotropes.

Edit: The article from the DOI is also at
[https://www.sciencemag.org/news/2019/11/next-graphene-
shiny-...](https://www.sciencemag.org/news/2019/11/next-graphene-shiny-and-
magnetic-new-form-pure-carbon-dazzles-potential)

~~~
ANY_TRUERS_LULW
>if you know where to find such things.

sci-hub.tw

~~~
turbonoobie
;)

------
goodmachine
"The group has not yet settled on a name for the mystery material. Jena calls
it U-carbon—U for unusual. But Therrien, inspired by medieval alchemists who
sought in vain for “adamant,” an unbreakable lodestone, is calling it
adamantia."

Is adamantium trademarked?

[https://www.sciencemag.org/news/2019/11/next-graphene-
shiny-...](https://www.sciencemag.org/news/2019/11/next-graphene-shiny-and-
magnetic-new-form-pure-carbon-dazzles-potential)

~~~
undersuit
Is that how trademarks work? Can I not name a newly discovered species a
trademarked name as well?

